# Hooking up an Amaya XT to my newer software



## dmMatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

Earlier this year we purchased a Refurbished Melco Bravo right from Melco. We installed a second PCI card in the PC and used a cross over cable and everything works great! No issues at all.

Now, we purchased a second machine on Ebay which is an Amaya XT. We had been told by melco that it should connect up to our current melco software and just show up as a second machine.

to add emphasis, I added a gigabit switch and changed out the crossover cables for standard cat6 cables. The Amaya will show up for roughly 15 seconds on the left hand side and then disappear. I was able to get it to show up an error but it went away on its own before I could read it. Is there something that I can do differently to keep it connected?

Note: The new machine does have its own software that I could just install on another machine but it is a lower version than what I use for the Bravo. Also, this machine came with 2 dongles... my Bravo only had one when we bought it so I don't know why there are 2. And on top of that it appears that the Amaya was purchased several years ago since it has discs for software rather than downloadable software.

Any help anyone can give me will be SUPER helpful. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## madhatress (Jun 6, 2017)

About the Dongles, you only need one dongle to run the machine OS software. Maybe the other dongle is for digitizig software? If you connect it to your PC and go to Tools > Security it should tell you what it's for, if it's a Melco dongle. 

As for your issue: the one thing I would do is make sure your dongle is Flex or Flex+. If it's SE, it won't run both machines. Also make sure the software is installed as Flex (I'm not actually sure if there's a difference in installation for the newer software, or if the key is the only thing that determines how it runs). 

If that doesn't help, try the Melco help deal site (https://melco.zendesk.com/hc/en-us?mobile_site=true). There's also a Facebook group called For the Love of Melco Embroidery Machines. Someone there might be able to help. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmMatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

After a few days of messing around with it and a good amount of time on the phone with Melco, it turns out that the amaya and the bravo DO NOT both work with the same software. So, different PC's are required. There are ways to make it work but you have to have all sorts of hardware etc.

Looks like I will have to run them from separate computers, which is fine I guess.


----------



## madhatress (Jun 6, 2017)

Weird. What special hardware did they say you needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmMatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

It was weird, they said to make it work from the same computer I would need to use 2 separate ethernet ports (which doesn't work since there is only one spare spot on most motherboards) so unless I want to have no internet and no network connectivity I can only use the spare port. And then they said I would need to do something special with the dongles since there would be 1 for my first machine and 2 for the new (old) machine. I honestly was confused.

And to update this post even further. The software is a little older and apparently WILL NOT work on a 64 bit operating system. I have 6 computers running equipment in my shop and every one of them is windows 10 with 64 bit. So, Now I have to either: A)purchase the newest software or: B) buy another computer that has a 32 bit OS. 

I even tried running it on a virtual machine but I couldn't get it to work.

Honestly, this whole thing is my bad... should have done just a tad more research before buying. But I will get it worked out I'm sure. I only paid 3600 for the machine on Ebay so a few more expenses won't hurt since I got a good deal.


----------



## madhatress (Jun 6, 2017)

Based on what you wrote, I'm guessing that whatever dongle you have for the Bravo only runs one machine. The dongle that you got with XT can run multiple. BUT the software that came with the XT is too old to run on 64 bit. Anything lower then a certain release of OS V9 won't run on 64 bit machines. 

So your only option would be to upgrade the Bravo dongle to flex+ to run multiple machines. 

Also running with two different dongles plugged in doesn't seem to work. When you look in the security tab you can see both, but then it doesn't see the right dongle when you launch v11. 

Anyway, it might we worth looking into upgrade if you want to continue to expand with Melco machines. 

Another option (if you have v11, not sure about v10): you can run the Amaya on a separate computer using v11 in lite mode, which doesn't need a dongle. It will limit some functionality though. 

Anyway lesson learned! And it's all documented in case others run into this situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmMatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

To update this post further, the Machine is up and running and sewed out its first major test today.

Here is a small out line with all of the solutions in case anyone has the same issues at all:

"Melco Amaya XT that was purchased from ebay that needed a needle case alignment" machine was originally purchased around 2006 - 2008 from what we were told. We already have a melco Bravo and the two machines CANNOT share the same software.

1. The machine software was too old to run on a 64 bit system so we had to upgrade the software (roughly $550 USD) HOWEVER, we were able to use the original dongle with zero issues there.

2. The onboard computer on the machine needed files updated as well so once we got the machine connected with tech-support they also deleted and installed files (remotely accessed into my pc) onto the machine.

3. The machine would let me run maintenance at this point but we found a whole new problem as well. The bottom of the needle case was outside of the small metal rail that held the bottom of the case to the machine. So, we had to undo 2 screws and put the rail back over the bottom of the case so we could then do the needle case adjustment.

4. we did the needle case adjustment which was much simpler than I thought it would be... took me maybe 20 minutes but I bet could be done in under 10 easily.

5. We ran through every single maintenance step

6. Ran the machine, and it sings beautifully!!!!

Thanks for all the input and help from everyone!! Now we can produce twice as fast


----------



## madhatress (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm glad it all worked out. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

